# Homemade dog treat recipes



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

*Im bored and can't sleep and was going to make some treats for my dogs for the next few days but I can't find the links I had saved for recipes. So does anyone have any recipes for healthy homemade dog treats? If you do can you send me the links. I have done searches and am not finding what Im looking for. Thanks*
*

*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a bunch of recipes  

*
Baby Food Puppy Biscuits*

1 1/2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 1/4 cups rice flour
1/2 cup quick cooking oatmeal
1/2 cup Brewers Yeast
1/2 cup wheat germ
2 tsp. garlic powder
2 eggs, beaten or egg substitute
2 small jars baby food (beef, chicken, or vegetable)
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
3 tbsp. water
2 tsp. honey

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Combine the wheat and rice flours, oatmeal, yeast, wheat germ, and garlic powder. Add the beaten eggs, baby food, olive oil, water, and honey and mix with your hands.
Roll the dough out to 1/4 inch thickness and cut biscuits. If the dough is sticky add rice flour a teaspoon or 2 at a time until the dough reaches desired consistency. Place biscuits on greased cookie sheet or parchment paper and bake for 15 minutes. Turn the oven off and return biscuits to the oven for several hours. Makes 3 to 5 dozen healthy biscuits. Refrigerate leftovers in an airtight container. NOTE: The Brewers yeast provides a nutty flavor without the nuts.


*Veggie Dog Treats*

1/2 cup canned carrots (no salt added)
1/2 cup canned green beans (no salt added)
1/4 cup water
1 1/2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 cup rice flour
1/2 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup Brewers Yeast
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1/4 cup olive oil

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Puree the carrots, beans, and water. In a large bowl, combine the wheat and rice flours, wheat germ, yeast and garlic powder. Mix in the pureed mixture and olive oil. Roll out the dough to about 1/4-1/2 inch thickness. Cut out treats using the bone cookie cutter. Bake on greased cookie sheet for 15 minutes.
Turn off the oven and return the baked goods to the cooling oven for 2.5 hours. Recipe makes 3-5 dozen treats. These healthy treats can be stored in an air tight container for several weeks.



*Peanut Butter Bonanza*

2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 cup rice flour
1/2 cup brewers yeast
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/2 cup dry powdered milk
3/4 cup smooth peanut butter
1/4 cup canola oil
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup water

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Combine the wheat and rice flours, yeast, wheat germ, and powdered milk. Cut in peanut
butter. Add the oil, beaten eggs and water. Combine the mixture with your hands.
Roll out to 1/4 inch thickness and cut out treats using the cat, hydrant, and bone cookie cutters. Bake on an ungreased cookie sheet or parchment paper for 14 minutes.
Return the teats to the cooling oven to harden overnight. This recipe makes 3 to 5 dozen healthy treats. Store leftovers in an air-tight container.


*Festive Dog Rewards*

2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups Fruity Pebbles
3 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 egg whites, beaten
1 cup warm chicken broth

In a large bowl, blend together the corn meal mix, flour, and Fruity Pebbles. In a smaller bowl, mix the vegetable oil, eggs and broth.Then mix together the ingredients in the two bowls, and roll out the dough to 1/2 inch thickness.

Cut out shapes with the cookie cutters. Brush the biscuits lightly with broth. On a greased cookie sheet or parchment paper, bake the biscuits at 350 degrees for 25 minutes.
Turn the oven off and return treats to the cooling oven for several hours. The longer you leave them in the oven, the crispier they will become. Store leftovers in an airtight container. Recipe makes 3 to 4 dozen biscuits.
NOTE: The variety of colors caused by the Fruity Pebbles makes these treats perfect for birthday or holiday celebrations.


*Tail Gate BBQ Dog Bones*

1 1/4 cup warm water
1 package yeast
2 tbsp. chicken or beef bouillon
1 egg, beaten
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
3 tbsp. honey flavored BBQ sauce
2 cups whole-wheat flour
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup quick cooking oatmeal
1/2 cup wheat germ
Topping: BBQ sauce (several extra teaspoons will be needed)

In a small bowl, dissolve yeast in 1/4 cup warm water. In large bowl, mix bouillon and 1 cup warm water. Add the egg, vegetable oil and BBQ sauce and mix well, and then add in the yeast mixture. Stir in the wheat and all-purpose flours, oatmeal and wheat germ and mix by hand. If dough is sticky, add white flour a teaspoon at a time until dough reaches desired consistency.

On wax paper, roll out the dough to 1/4 inch thickness and use cookie cutter to press out shapes. Place the biscuits on a greased cookie sheet, cover lightly with a cloth, and let rise for 20 minutes. Brush each shape lightly with the BBQ sauce. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
Turn the oven off and return the biscuits to the oven for several hours. Recipe makes approximately 3 dozen celebration bones. If fewer calories are desired for your dog, feel free to omit the BBQ sauce but increase water by 3 tablespoons. Dogs will love these bones with our without the BBQ sauce.


*Dog Treat Special*

1 lb. raw beef liver, sliced
3 cups water
1 cup self-rising cornmeal mix (or rice flour)
1/4 cup quick cooking oatmeal
1/2 cup whole-wheat flour
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. brown sugar
2 tbsp. canola oil
1 egg, beaten

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Boil liver in 3 cups of water until it's no longer pink. Remove the liver and set aside boiled water. Place 1/4 cup of the reserved water and the liver in a food processor and puree.
In a large bowl, combine the cornmeal mix, oatmeal, what and all purpose flours, garlic powder and brown sugar. Add oil, egg and liver puree and 1/4 cup cup of reserved liver water. Mix well.
On wax paper, roll out the dough to 1/2 inch thickness for large treats and 1/4 inch thickness for small treats. Place cut out shapes on greased cookie sheet or parchment paper. Bake for 10 minutes, flip and bake for 10 more.

Turn the oven off and return the treats to the cooling oven. Let sit for 2.5 hours to make treats extra crunchy. Refrigerate leftovers in an air tight container for up to 2 weeks. This recipe makes 3 to 5 dozen healthy dog treats.
NOTE: Crunchy treats help clean teeth and freshen dogs breath.
HINT: All dog treats remain fresh for longer period if they are stored in a vacum sealed container.



*Flea Treats*

Brewers yeast and Garlic are natural flea deterrents when ingested.
Here is a sure-fire recipe to keep those pesky fleas at bay.
Easy to make and your dogs will love them.

-This makes about 5 dozen biscuits -

1 cup flour

1/4 cup wheat germ

1/4 cup brewers yeast

1 teaspoon salt

1 and 1/2 tablespoons canola oil

1 clove garlic, crushed fine

2/3 cup chicken stock (save out a few tablespoons for basting)

Heat oven to 400 degrees. Line a sheet pan with parchment paper.

Mix flour, wheat germ, brewers yeast, and salt together in mixing bowl.

Add in canola oil and garlic.

Mix in chicken stock slowly until well combined, kneading about 3 minutes, dough should be sticky but firm.

On lightly floured surface, roll out dough about 3/8 of an inch thick.

Cut with any small medium cookie cutters.

Place on prepared sheet pan.

Bake 10 minutes, rotate sheet pan and bast biscuits.

Bake another 10 minutes.

Turn off oven (do not remove pan) leave door closed.

Remove pan in 1 to 2 hours.

Biscuits should be as hard as store bought.

Can be kept in canister or air tight bags for up to 1 month.

(tip) adding a few drops food color to your dough, makes them abit more fun.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I make the flea treats and the dogs loooooooove them! They are easy to make.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Katie:

My Bella is allergic to wheat and white flours. Do you have a healthy dog treat recipe that doesn't use flour, makes treats as hard as regular dog biscuits, and would help clean a dog's teeth?

Bella currently eats Canidae Snap Biscuits made with chicken meal, turkey meal, barley, and brown rice. However, these are very soft and crumbly dog biscuits, and she eats them up in _seconds_ (sigh).


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I have one that uses rye flour and barley flour, is Bella allergic to those too?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I found this one that's wheat free but it uses tuna which I've heard isn't great for pets because of the mercury. 

also this site has a BUNCH of other treat recipes! 
http://www.globalpaw.com/forum/dogtreats/dog_biscuits/wheatlesstunabiscuits.php


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know if Bella is allergic to rye or barley flour. When we first found out through trial and error that she was allergic to white and wheat flour (from store bought premium healthy dog biscuits), we stopped feeding her anything that has flour. 

I want to try your recipe that uses rye or barley flour, especially since I want to give her a hard dog treat biscuit that lasts more than a few seconds.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Ok here's the rye and barley flour recipe, let me know how they turn out!

1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
4 tablespoons parsley
2 cups beef broth
2 cups barley flour
3-4 cups rye flour

Directions:
Preheat oven to 350 ° F (180 ° C).

In a large bowl, combine olive oil (extra-virgin olive oil is more expensive, but lower grade olive oils are blended with other vegetable oils that may contain corn or soy), and parsley. Heat the beef broth (it's best to make your own, canned or condensed broths have added salt, sugars, and preservatives) or water until steaming and add to the olive oil mixture . Stir in barley flour and let cool until lukewarm -- or cool enough to work with. Gradually blend in rye flour, adding enough to form a stiff dough.

Transfer to a floured (rye flour) surface and knead until smooth (about 3-5 minutes). Shape the dough into a ball, and roll to 1/4-inch (6 mm) thick. Use the cookie cutter of your choice (we prefer to make small bones) or cut into small squares. Transfer to ungreased baking sheets, spacing them about 1/4 inch (6 mm) apart. Gather up the scraps, roll out again, and cut additional biscuits.

Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and turn over. Bake for an additional 30 minutes, or until golden brown on both sides. After you finish baking all batches of biscuits, turn off the oven, spread all the biscuits in one baking pan and set them in the oven to cool for a few hours or overnight. The extra time in the oven as it cools off helps make the treats crunchier.

Makes several dozen small treats that keep and freeze well.


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

Oh TY Katie....I was aggravated cause one min. I had the list the next min. it was gone made me mad lol Bella's mom my Tiny boy has a wheat allergy and I substitute the flour (white or wheat) with spelt flour, potato flour, or oat flour. Rye and barley flour is good too. I use canola oil when I was making their treats and if it calls for cornmeal I would substitute oatbran instead. Mine love homemade treats now Im going to go make some and write these recipes down so I don't lose them again. lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Thank you for the rye and barley flour dog treat recipe. I'll give it a try for Bella (I don't even bake for myself LOL).


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LuvMyPrecious said:


> Bella's mom my Tiny boy has a wheat allergy and I substitute the flour (white or wheat) with spelt flour, potato flour, or oat flour. Rye and barley flour is good too. I use canola oil when I was making their treats and if it calls for cornmeal I would substitute oatbran instead. Mine love homemade treats now Im going to go make some and write these recipes down so I don't lose them again. lol


Hi LuvMyPrecious:

Thank you for this information. I'm going to start making dog treats with the above information in mind. 

Bella is one spoiled chi!


----------

